
Vevo hacked, 3.12 TB of data leaked - rayascott
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2017/09/17/vevo-hacked-3-12-tb-of-data-leaked/
======
GrumpyNl
Here we go again, when do these multinationals take their security serious?

